

Zephyros (OS X window manager) adds support for Clojure, Go, and TCP - sdegutis
https://github.com/sdegutis/zephyros

======
stereo
How does this compare to Slate,
[https://github.com/jigish/slate](https://github.com/jigish/slate) ?

~~~
sdegutis
For one thing, you can script Zephyros in nearly any language. And there are
built-in libs for Ruby, Clojure and Go, but you can add more libs in any
language.

